# [PHP] Wetterscript?



## CodeSeven (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe irgendwann mal ein kleines Script gefunden, dass von wetter.net das aktuelle Wetter und die Temperatur auslesen kann. Mit dem Script bin ich aber net so wirklich zufrieden, da erstens die Temperaturen nicht so korrekt sind wie z. B. auf wetter.com oder wetter.de.

Kennt jemand ein passendes Script oder wüsste, wie ich es selbst machen kann, dass ich die Daten von wetter.de oder wetter.com auslesen kann? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## SirToby (7. Februar 2005)

Du könntest die seite mit der Wahl Deiner Stadt über eine PLZ zB in ein array einlesen:

file('http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=6283&id2=6290&ort=Gescher");

--> [phpf]file[/phpf]

und danach das array mit einer Schleife und [phpf]preg_match[/phpf] nach signifikaten Merkmalen durchsuchen und die entsprechenden Grafiken und Werte ausgeben.


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Februar 2005)

Sowohl *wetter.de* ,als auch *wetter.com*, bieten solche Features an..... such dort mal nach "Homepage-Wetter".

Das Parsen derer Seiten und Verwenden der ermittelten Daten ist keineswegs legal, deshalb solltest du lieber die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Timbonet (7. Februar 2005)

Alternativ könntest du dir die METAR-Daten eines nahegelegenen Flugplatzes holen, falls das für dich ausreichen würde. Habe ich bei mir laufen und bin ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## SirToby (7. Februar 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sowohl *wetter.de* ,als auch *wetter.com*, bieten solche Features an..... such dort mal nach "Homepage-Wetter".
> 
> Das Parsen derer Seiten und Verwenden der ermittelten Daten ist keineswegs legal, deshalb solltest du lieber die Finger davon lassen.



Warum sollte das parsen der Ergebnis-Seite nicht legal sein!?


----------



## Sven Petruschke (7. Februar 2005)

Würde dir es gefallen, wenn du eine informative Seite betreibst und irgend jemand den Content extrahiert und auf seiner Seite darstellt, so dass nicht erkennbar ist, dass du der Urheber bist?


----------



## SirToby (8. Februar 2005)

Unter dem Gesichtspunkt hast natürlich Recht. Ein Verweis auf die Seite mit dem Original-Skript ist daher auf jeden Fall obligatorisch.


----------



## CodeSeven (8. Februar 2005)

Hm, danke für den Hinweis - daran habe ich natürlich nicht gedacht und ich möchte es jetzt auch nicht provozieren. Gibt es evtl. noch Seiten, von denen ich das Wetter abrufen kann, ohne dass eine Nennung der Quellseite Pflicht ist oder zählt hier eher das "träum weiter!"?


----------



## tittli (8. Februar 2005)

ich würde mal sagen einfach die Daten klauen ist von allen Seiten verboten. Ob du deswegen auch drankommst ist eher die Frage, und diese Möglichkeit ist natürlich bei bekannten Sites wie eben wetter.com grösser als bei unbekannten. Aber wenn wie oben genannt wetter.com einen solchen Dienst bereits anbietet, wieso nutzt du diesen dann nicht?
gruss


----------



## Oliver Gringel (8. Februar 2005)

CodeSeven hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, danke für den Hinweis - daran habe ich natürlich nicht gedacht und ich möchte es jetzt auch nicht provozieren. Gibt es evtl. noch Seiten, von denen ich das Wetter abrufen kann, ohne dass eine Nennung der Quellseite Pflicht ist oder zählt hier eher das "träum weiter!"?


Mit einem Verweis auf die Quellseite ist es da nicht getan. Wenn die Betreiber der Seite einen Service anbieten, um Wetterdaten auf der eigenen Homepage anzuzeigen, dann kannst du diesen nutzen, aber mehr auch nicht. Alles andere ist illegal.
Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass irgendwer kostenlos aktuelle Wetterdaten bereitstellt. Zumindest nicht Daten für jeden beliebigen Ort.


----------



## CodeSeven (8. Februar 2005)

> ich würde mal sagen einfach die Daten klauen ist von allen Seiten verboten.


Klauen ja, aber es gibt ja bei manchen Seiten auch die Erlaubnis Inhalte für die eigene Seite bereit zu stellen, *ohne* dass man einen Verweis erstellen muss. Konkrete Beispiele kann ich jetzt nicht nennen, aber es gibt sowas auf jeden Fall.



> Ob du deswegen auch drankommst ist eher die Frage


Bei einer kleinen Clanpage brauche ich das wohl kaum großartig befürchten - wenn man bedenkt, wieviele ungestraft Bilder von anderen Seiten klauen. Dennoch möchte ich lieber auf legale Weise an meine Inhalte kommen.



> Aber wenn wie oben genannt wetter.com einen solchen Dienst bereits anbietet, wieso nutzt du diesen dann nicht?


Weil ich erstens selbst bestimmen möchte, wie die Anzeige aussieht, zweitens ich keinen Iframe einbauen möchte und drittens ich meiden möchte, dass der Name der Quelle dort steht. Wobei letzteres kein großes Problem für mich ist - jedoch möchte ich halt gerne das Layout bestimmen können und es mit PHP inkludierejn können.



> Mit einem Verweis auf die Quellseite ist es da nicht getan. Wenn die Betreiber der Seite einen Service anbieten, um Wetterdaten auf der eigenen Homepage anzuzeigen, dann kannst du diesen nutzen, aber mehr auch nicht.


Wenn du denkst, ich "klaue" das und stell dann einen Link hin: Nein, so hatte ich mir das nun auch nicht gedacht. Das wäre ja immer noch unerlaubtes Verwenden von Fremddaten.

Übrigens: Dann sind ja eigendlich die weit verbreiteten IRC-Wetterscripts auch illegal, oder?


----------



## Oliver Gringel (9. Februar 2005)

CodeSeven hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Übrigens: Dann sind ja eigendlich die weit verbreiteten IRC-Wetterscripts auch illegal, oder?


Ich weiß nicht, woher bei diesen Scripts die Daten kommen, aber es kann gut sein, dass sie die Daten illegal beschaffen.

Und es wird mit Sicherheit auch andere Dienste, die dir eine API bieten, um die rohen Daten zu bekommen. Dort wirst du aber mit Sicherheit nicht die Daten aus ganz Deutschland / der ganzen Welt bekommen, sondern von einem spezifischen Wettermelder. Wie Timbonet schon schrieb, könntest du z.B. auf die METAR-Daten von Flughäfen zurückgreifen, die du mit Sicherheit im Netz finden wirst.


----------



## Timbonet (9. Februar 2005)

Die Metars bekommst du von z.B. http://adds.aviationweather.gov/metars/ . Diese sind dort auch einzeln ohne Text drumherum abrufbar, einfach mal auf der Seite suchen.
Das sieht dann z.B. für Frankfurt so aus:

```
EDDF 090820Z 14002KT 3800 BR NSC M03/M04 Q1033 NOSIG
```
Und läßt sich mit Wissen um den Aufbau wie folgt parsen:

```
Aktuelle Wetterlage von 09:20 Uhr. 
Wind: 3.6 km/h aus Südost (140°).
Temperatur: -3 °C , Taupunkt: -4 °C.
Luftdruck: 1033 hPa.
Relative Luftfeuchtigkeit: 92.8%.
Sicht: 3800 m.
Wetter: dunstig
```
Gleiches gilt für die Vorhersage (TAF).


----------



## kai2608 (9. Februar 2005)

Hi,

 könntest du mal den Code zum Parsen hier posten?
 Ich würde gerne was lernen (PHP und Aufbau der Daten).

 Vielen Dank!

 Gruß

 Kai


----------



## Timbonet (10. Februar 2005)

Naja, auf den Code habe ich im Moment keinen Zugriff, im Wesentlichen läuft es aber so:
- Beschaffen der Daten (mache ich per Cronjob)
- Zerlegen des Strings per [phpf]explode[/phpf]
- Durchgehen des Arrays und die "kryptischen" Daten durch lesbaren Text erzeugen, das geht mittels regulärer Ausdrücke

Du mußt dir dann nur noch anschauen, wie eine Metar- bzw. Taf-Meldung aufgebaut ist und schon bist du fertig.


----------



## n00ne (10. Februar 2005)

Darf man diese Metar-/Taf-Daten wirklich frei verwenden?!


----------



## Oliver Gringel (10. Februar 2005)

Da sie frei zur Verfügung gestellt werden, und jederzeit abgefragt werden können: Ja.


----------



## n00ne (10. Februar 2005)

Na dann mach ich mich doch gleich mal an ein kleines Wetterscript


----------



## kai2608 (10. Februar 2005)

Timbonet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du mußt dir dann nur noch anschauen, wie eine Metar- bzw. Taf-Meldung aufgebaut ist und schon bist du fertig.


 Und wo bekomme ich raus, wofür was steht? Einiges ist ja offensichtlich, aber leider nicht alles....

 Link?

 Das mit dem Cronjob ist ne sehr gute Idee, werde ich mal weiterverfolgen.
 explode() hatte ich auch im Kopf ! 

 Danke und Gruß

 Kai


----------



## Timbonet (10. Februar 2005)

bringt bei "Metar Erklärung" gleich auf der ersten Seite jede Menge Links, u.a. diesen hier:
http://www.ultraleicht-flugschule.de/index.htm?/htm/ht_s/m_s_met.htm
Ein bisschen eigenes Bemühen ist da nicht verkehrt


----------



## kai2608 (10. Februar 2005)

Timbonet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein bisschen eigenes Bemühen ist da nicht verkehrt


 
 ACK... :-(

 Trotzdem Danke für den Link!

 Gruß

 Kai


----------

